# I think my rats are bored... What can I do to make them less bored?



## Camelle

Seriously what can I do? Also I don't know if this makes a difference or not but they're boys.


----------



## TexasRatties

New toys maybe, hide some treats somewhere in their cage. Add things like soda can boxes, tissue rolls, and other things like that. Let them explore a new room or something.


----------



## Camelle

They have 7 of the square Kleenex boxes and 2 regular sized Kleenex boxes in their cage now and two normal napkin rolls and this really big think roll that my mom brought home for me from UPS where she works. It's and industrial roll that's like a centimeter think. I let them out in my room because they seem so bored and for the most [art hey just sleep around in my room. It's the only room in he house that my parents will allow them to be in.


----------



## haunt

Get a shallow dish and put water and frozen peas in it. Then they can fish for treats. Get creative, rats will eventually investigate anything you put in their cage.
Also, probably not the case with all boys, but they DO tend to be a bit lazier. Being experienced with both genders, I can tell you my boys are the biggest bums ever.


----------



## Camelle

Yeah Thor is a huge bum and it's sad because he's a bigger bum than Loki and he's younger. Thor will come out for play time run around for 30 minutes or so and them he'll sleep under some clothes or something then he'll wake up and go back into the cage and sleep Loki just chills on top of my fish tank. I'll try that though! That sounds ery interesting! There's a frozen food they can't have right? is it corn or carrots? I can't remember...


----------



## haunt

Here's more ideas for things for them to do:
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39503-Toys-and-Fun-Ideas-for-Rats


And here's a pretty good list of safe and nonsafe food for your rats.
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39486-Good-and-Bad-Food-for-Rats-amp-Ratty-Recipes


Hope that helps!


----------



## Camelle

Thank you so much! It does!! It is okay if I message you if I have anymore questions?


----------



## haunt

That's fine


----------



## Camelle

Thanks! ^.^


----------



## CindrDoLLy

Although not all rats like these, I got two of those giant see-through plastic balls that you put your rat in and they can free-roam around the house that way. My boys were a little scared of them at first but they were rocking and rolling in no time. Of course they lose interest in about 10 minutes but hey, 10 minutes of entertainment and exercise is better than none right?


----------



## Camelle

I have 2 of those I just thought they could get hurt in them so I wasn't sure they could use them and I'm not sure Loki will fit in the ones I have because he's fully grown and Ive had these from my hamsters and gerbils over the years. Are you sure they're safe?


----------



## CindrDoLLy

I've never heard of them not being safe so I'll have to look into that...typically people say wire wheels are bad for them because it can hurt their feet and their tails can get caught, however since these balls are made of plastic I'm not sure how they'd hurt themselves. "Activity balls" as they're called are actually recommended by the Rat and Mouse Club of America . http://www.rmca.org/Articles/actballs.htmIt's an older article, but I'm sure if the balls were found to be unsafe they would update their website to say so. Also if you do decide to try out the balls, the little ones won't work. You'll need the 11 1/2" or 13" one. Hope this helps!


----------



## PurpleGirl

Most small pets dislike pet balls because they are curious animals and like to interact with their environment in a tactile way, smelling and touching and nibbling; the ball takes that away from them. Kinda like how I imagine a human child surrounded by toys might feel while they're encased in a clear plastic ball that stops them from playing with them. Rats are intelligent and a pet ball doesn't really stimulate them.

I don't know how safe they are statistically but I when I was young, I had a small pet get a nail stuck in one of the air-hole slits, which greatly upset them. Haven't used them since, especially after working out how bored the animal was in there.


----------



## CindrDoLLy

Like I said, not all rats like them. Some do. Putting a rat in a ball isn't a replacement for personal interaction with you or their environment, it's just an additional activity for them. Personally my boys really like them now that they know how to use them. They just don't use them for long because they're lazy. But they're a hoot to watch for about 10 minutes until they get tired or bored, then I take them out. I'm sure there are a lot of toys and things that rats can manage to hurt themselves on...obviously you want to minimize that as much as possible but freak occurrences do happen. I've never had a rat get its nail stuck in any of the slits, but sure, once in a great while it could happen. I don't think that completely discredits the product, though.


----------



## CindrDoLLy

Also, a lot of people say wheels are a waste of time for similar reasons, because rats don't find them stimulating and would prefer to satisfy their curiosity by roaming in unexplored environments, yet I see wheels in cages and even out of them all the time. Some rats do actually like these things, just like a person might walk on a treadmill for a bit of exercise. They just shouldn't be used as a substitute for other activities, just like a person wants to take a walk outside and not on a treadmill all the time. These things are just added perks for your rats. That being said, I have a wodent wheel and only two of my six rats use it. But hey, that's just a bonus for the two that do use it.


----------



## Debra

Wheels are certainly a hit or miss. Out of all my babies, only one uses one! But I keep the monster in there anyway.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra

Something I just tried today was chopped up carrot pieces wrapped in butcher paper. It was a big hit!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoggy

I've gotten some great ideas from this site.

http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm


----------



## Camelle

Thank you guys! That carrot and butcher paper sounds awesome! Thanks for all the ideas! Thanks yoggy for the website! <3


----------



## FamilyRatters1

I would just put a whole roll of toilet paper in there. Rats LOVE to tear that stuff up--Warning! Fluff will fly!!


----------

